

Brilliant Business Strategies for "Psycho Success" - Lord_Nolan
http://www.psychosuccess.com/

======
mattox123
The book has yet to be promoted, but I wanted to get some reaction from the
startup community.

Psycho Success is a book I wrote with the startup community in mind and wanted
everyone here to have a free version to review. If you like the book please
leave a review on amazon and/or purchase the eBook.

Free: <http://www1.datafilehost.com/d/7461a849>

The book is written from a newbies perspective. Many of the terms and
strategies will be layups for people on this board, but will help others not
so advanced.

Psycho Success is about business techniques that have worked for the me and my
mentors throughout our professional careers. Some of the strategies and advice
covered in the book include:

-Bold is -Being disruptive -Psychology of success -Extreme marketing strategies -Networking on the fringe

Amazon link: <http://www.amazon.com/PSYCHO-SUCCESS-ebook/dp/B00CB3NQDC>

My hope is everyone will close the book knowing a little more about themselves
and marketing their company.

M

------
Lord_Nolan
$4 eBook edition: <http://www.amazon.com/PSYCHO-SUCCESS-ebook/dp/B00CB3NQDC>

------
bayesianhorse
This book doesn't even have any astroturfing yet...

